# De'longhi Scultura - drips miss drip tray...



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi, I'm a novice coffee maker. Love coffee and have just bought a de'longhi Sculptura.

I realise this is an entry level machine (Which best buy) but I have really enjoyed the few coffees I've made, however...

While the machine heats up, the steam wand drips, I'm not sure if it should or it shouldn't, but the problem is that the position of the wand means that the drips hit the edge of the tray and run off onto the worktop underneath. I can't see how this can be avoided and I think it's a design fault - unless it shouldn't be dripping at all?

Trying to work out if I need to return it or just accept I need to wipe the bench after every use.

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)

It would seem a real oversight if the wand cannot be angled such that it hangs over the drip tray. I don't know if there are version differences but this image from an Amazon review suggests it can be angled to what looks like a position where it should drip onto the drip tray?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/customer-reviews/R2AQKFUSWRNJZ9/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00C2352TW


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi, got sucked in to one of these by a really enthusiastic review in my beginner days....that darn steam wand always drips....Don't know how much luck you'll have keeping it over the drip tray, I just used to put my milk steaming jug under the steam spout in the end....

On a positive note, if you perservere and get to a stage where you're making somewhat decent drinks, please be reassured that moving up a level, even to a Gaggia Classic, Lelit 41 or Sylvia is going to be awesome!!!!

And seriously, be aware that a decent grinder and good, fresh beans are going to make it all seem worthwhile


----------



## Whitehackle (Apr 24, 2019)

I had one of these machines, bought from ao.com . I have just sent it back for the exact same problem. The wand dripped constantly like yours. They gave me a refund. Now Im looking to buy a sage duo temp or a gaggia classic.

Thanks


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Whitehackle said:


> I had one of these machines, bought from ao.com . I have just sent it back for the exact same problem. The wand dripped constantly like yours. They gave me a refund. Now Im looking to buy a sage duo temp or a gaggia classic.
> 
> Thanks


 Sorry I didn't see results to this - Out of interest which did you buy?


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Whitehackle said:


> I had one of these machines, bought from ao.com . I have just sent it back for the exact same problem. The wand dripped constantly like yours. They gave me a refund. Now Im looking to buy a sage duo temp or a gaggia classic.
> 
> Thanks


 Sorry I didn't see REPLIES to this - Out of interest which did you buy?


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

enrm6 said:


> It would seem a real oversight if the wand cannot be angled such that it hangs over the drip tray. I don't know if there are version differences but this image from an Amazon review suggests it can be angled to what looks like a position where it should drip onto the drip tray?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/customer-reviews/R2AQKFUSWRNJZ9/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00C2352TW


 It does look that way, however the tray has large drainage holes which the drips miss, rolling down the curve and onto the work surface below - if it could angle another 10mm to the left all would be fine.


----------



## Whitehackle (Apr 24, 2019)

Ao.com wheree very good, and refunded me for the machine.

I bought a second hand gaggia classic, with the pid mod. And I think its brilliant!!!


----------

